# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Οι (ανεπίσημες) θέσεις της ΕΕΤΤ για το νέο σχέδιο νόμου

## dti

*Πηγή: ΕΕΤΤ*

Το παρόν κεί

----------


## dti

Μερικά σχόλια από το πολύ πρόχειρο διάβασμα των σχολίων της ΕΕΤΤ.

Κατ΄αρχή φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι μεταξύ ΕΕΤΤ και Υ.Μ.Ε. υπάρχει κάποιο χάσμα. Το Υ.Μ.Ε. συμπεριφέρθηκε στην ΕΕΤΤ όπως και σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και δεν την ενημέρωσε πιο πριν για το περιεχόμενο του νέου νόμου πριν τη δημόσια διαβούλευση.

Δεύτερον, φαίνεται οτι δεν αρέσει στην ΕΕΤΤ να υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις σχετικά με ποιους αφορά το νέο σχέδιο νόμου.
Σχετικά, στη σελίδα 9 αναφέρεται:

[quote]Στις διατάξεις του νό

----------


## nvak

Πρόκειται για την κλασική πλέον κόντρα ανάμεσα σε εποπτευόμενους Οργανισμούς και το Υπουργείο που τους ελέγχει. 
Θέλουν περισσότερες αρμοδιότητες.

*Η ΕΕΤΤ είναι για το Υπουργείο ο Εισπράκτορας και έτσι την βλέπει, ασχέτως του τι θέλει να είναι αυτή.*
Το Υπουργείο κρατά για τον εαυτό του την εξουσία στις μπάντες. 
Αν περάσουν οι προτάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ ετοιμασθείτε να πληρώνετε για τα λίνκ  ::  
Αυτό άλλωστε συμβαίνει ήδη, σε άλλες χώρες. 

Το να ανήκουμε στο ΥΜΕ σαν Ραδιοερασιτέχνες μας εξασφαλίζει την Δωρεάν χρήση της μπάντας. 

Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα μας διαφοροποιήσει απο τους ιδιώτες και θα εκμεταλευτεί την μπάντα για να παρουσιάσει οικονομικά αποτελέσματα. Αν δεν το καταφέρει δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί μας και θα μας αφήσει σε εκρεμότητα.

----------


## MAuVE

nvak ++

----------


## dti

> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα μας διαφοροποιήσει απο τους ιδιώτες και θα εκμεταλευτεί την μπάντα για να παρουσιάσει οικονομικά αποτελέσματα. Αν δεν το καταφέρει δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί μας και θα μας αφήσει σε εκρεμότητα.


Σωστή σαν σκέψη, αλλά έχοντας κατά νου ***moderation's notice by Hobbit... διαγράφηκε πολιτικό σχόλιο, θα μου επιτρέψεις να πιστεύω οτι αν είναι κάποιοι που θέλουν να βγάλουν χρήματα από αυτή την υπόθεση, θα είναι πρώτο και κύριο το Υ.Μ.Ε. και όχι η ΕΕΤΤ (τις εντολές του οποίου θα κληθεί να εκτελέσει η ΕΕΤΤ).

Με δεδομένο επίσης οτι η ΕΕΤΤ μας ξέρει, μας ανέχεται τόσο καιρό (με άλλη διοίκηση και άλλα πολιτικά πρόσωπα στο Υπουργείο), γιατί να είναι αυτή που θα διαφοροποιηθεί απέναντί μας τώρα ειδικά; 

Όταν η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ επισημαίνει την έλλειψη ξεκάθαρης και σύγχρονης νομοθεσίας για τα κεραιοσυστήματα και ρίχνει το μπαλάκι στο Υ.Μ.Ε., γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευθούμε αυτό;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Με δεδομένο επίσης οτι η ΕΕΤΤ μας ξέρει, μας ανέχεται τόσο καιρό (με άλλη διοίκηση και άλλα πολιτικά πρόσωπα στο Υπουργείο), γιατί να είναι αυτή που θα διαφοροποιηθεί απέναντί μας τώρα ειδικά;


Ίσως γιατί μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να νομίσουμε ότι την ανεχόμαστε εμείς..

----------


## azisi

Η ΕΕΤΤ όμως θα έπρεπε να είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή και όχι εποπτευόμενος φορέας με διοριζόμενο ΔΣ/Πρόεδρο, όπως και άλλαξε πρόσφατα...

----------


## dti

Η ΕΕΤΤ πάντα είχε διοριζόμενο Πρόεδρο / Δ.Σ., προτεινόμενο από τα κόμματα, μετά από ψηφοφορία μεταξύ των Προέδρων της Βουλής (δεν είαι σίγουρος αν μετέχουν κι άλλοι, αλλά οι διατελέσαντες Πρόεδροι της Βουλής είναι σίγουρο οτι μετέχουν).
Η θητεία του κ. Γιακουμάκη έληξε κανονικά στο τέλος Μαΐου. 
Δεν αντικαταστάθηκε ξαφνικά ούτε τον "παραίτησαν"...

----------


## azisi

> Η ΕΕΤΤ πάντα είχε διοριζόμενο Πρόεδρο / Δ.Σ., προτεινόμενο από τα κόμματα, μετά από ψηφοφορία μεταξύ των Προέδρων της Βουλής (δεν είαι σίγουρος αν μετέχουν κι άλλοι, αλλά οι διατελέσαντες Πρόεδροι της Βουλής είναι σίγουρο οτι μετέχουν).
> Η θητεία του κ. Γιακουμάκη έληξε κανονικά στο τέλος Μαΐου. 
> Δεν αντικαταστάθηκε ξαφνικά ούτε τον "παραίτησαν"...


Μου πήρε λίγη ώρα αλλά το βρήκα  :: 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 062646.htm
εννοούσα ότι παλιά τον διόριζε η Βουλή (οι Προεδροί της τελωσπάντων) και από δω και στο εξής το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο...

----------


## vegos

> Μου πήρε λίγη ώρα αλλά το βρήκα 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 062646.htm
> εννοούσα ότι παλιά τον διόριζε η Βουλή (οι Προεδροί της τελωσπάντων) και από δω και στο εξής το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο...


Μην φανταστείς ότι αλλάζει κάτι...

Το προεδρείο της Βουλής είναι 6 άτομα.
Πρόεδρος και 5 Αντιπρόεδροι.

Πρόεδρος και οι 3 πρώτοι Αντιπρόεδροι μέλη της Κυβέρνησης, ενώ οι άλλοι δύο, ένας από κάθε αντιπολιτευόμενο κόμμα.

 ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> Μου πήρε λίγη ώρα αλλά το βρήκα 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 062646.htm
> εννοούσα ότι παλιά τον διόριζε η Βουλή (οι Προεδροί της τελωσπάντων) και από δω και στο εξής το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο...
> 
> 
> Μην φανταστείς ότι αλλάζει κάτι...
> 
> ...


Αν και ξεφύγαμε λίγο, δες εδώ:
http://www.parliament.gr/organwsh/diaskepsi.asp
4/5 αυτού του πράγματος δεν είναι κάτι εύκολα ελεγχόμενο με κάτι πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς (12-6 το σκορ). 
Επίσης, κάποιος που διορίζεται από την Βουλή και ελέγχεται από αυτή, είναι πιο ανεξάρτητος από κάποιον που διορίζεται και ελέγχεται από την Κυβέρνηση.

----------


## koki

azisi άστο, παίζεις στην έδρα του.  ::

----------


## socrates

> azisi άστο, παίζεις στην έδρα του.


χεχεχε σωστά!

----------


## azisi

> azisi άστο, παίζεις στην έδρα του.


μην ανησυχείς ειμαι καλός και εκτός έδρας, σαν το Ολυμπιακό ένα πράγμα. Διάσκεψη != Προεδρείου => άρα δεν φαντάζομαι είμαι σίγουρος ότι αλλάζει κάτι.

----------

